# Super Heterodyne Receiver (with mods)



## Fuzzonaut (Aug 16, 2019)

Here are my 3 voices of madness. What a wild ride this pedal is! The test run was like opening a big bag of surprises - and a lot of fun.









I added 2 of the mods presented here, Freq and Track. I "accidentally" put 68 NF on the other side of the Freq switch instead of 6,8 as planned (recommended were 10 NF or less) - but there still is a noticeable and "nice" change of frequency, so I guess I'll just leave it.

I also messed up a few other things, like wonky drilling or parts of the graphics.
Oh well, I don't mind the wacky looks, they kind of reflect what the pedal does to your sound anyway, so I might just pretend it was intentional ...  ?


----------



## zgrav (Aug 16, 2019)

Fun case design that matches the untamed aspects of the pedal.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 16, 2019)

LOVE love LOVE the graphics. Great job.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Aug 16, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> LOVE love LOVE the graphics. Great job.



Thanks.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 17, 2019)

This is so rad!


----------

